

The Coming Collapse of Kleiner Perkins, the Green Economy, and VC as a Whole - njess
http://thesecurepc.com/coming-collapse-of-kleiner-perkins/

======
drallison
"The economic collapse will hurt most companies in the financial sector, but
Kleiner’s position is particularly vulnerable because its investments
critically depend on economic growth to produce the pain that these
investments solve."

So economic collapse is assured but KPCB will be hurt more than most because
of its portfolio.

~~~
hga
Well, yeah. Which is not to say there isn't money to be made in such a mess,
you just have to e.g. fulfill the real requirements of people and/or
companies.

After a good fraction of a decade where the environment for normal VC was
awful KPCB changed its business model to rent seeking but made a bad bet on
the field to do that in. Other fields where there's real value, not stuff that
depends on unsustainable in bad times government subsidies, will do better. Or
at least less worse.

~~~
drallison
What is meant by collapse here? I think it means "general systemic failure"
and, if it were to occur, hurt would not be limited to the financial sector.
Everyone and everything would be involved. KPCB's investment choices would not
have much significance one way or another looking forward.

------
MaysonL
Frankly, to know whether this guy is blowing magenta [anti-green :)] smoke, or
has a valid point, I'd have to look at KP's green portfolio, and see how the
companies there are doing. He doesn't give any data points that I can see.

